# Pasture Management Rotation



## Nstrand711 (Jul 21, 2015)

what would be a good rotation to manage pasture? Fertilizer, Spray, weeds... Months...


----------



## LR Schultz Farms (Aug 22, 2015)

Rotational grazing can help manage all of those. Depends on size of area and # of animals and species of animals used.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Need more info... You renting it out / raising your own/ cows on it yr round. I like cutting baling for three yrs then pasture cows for three. I spray the first yr cutting baling


----------



## longmeadow farm (Jun 26, 2009)

I'd be glad to give some advise. I have been rotational grazing since 1976. Raise organic grass fed beef. Some advise; make sure the paddocks are rested 6 weeks between grazing at the start of grazing season. Don't graze too closely/overgraze ..leave at least 2 inches of forage. Make sure your animal units don't exceed your pastures carrying capacity. Don't fertilize with commercial fertilizer.. doing so keeps the roots shallow. And don't spray.. your cattle will take care of any weeds. Clip your pastures. Encourage the presence of dung beetles ..these little creatures will destroy your cow pies rather quickly if you don't overdo the worming ..as cattle dewormers kill dung beetles. The health of your pastures is easy to determine.. tall growth means deep roots, presence of cow pies a week after cattle are rotated out of a pasture means you probably have sterile/low fertility soil with no dung beetles, earth worms, etc... There are many good books regarding rotational and intensive grazing.. check the ACRES Magazine WEB site.


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

^ good info right there.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Two excellent books that I think all pasture mangers should read, both by Jim Gerrish

Management-Intensive Grazing: The Grassroots of Grass Farming http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0972159703?ie=UTF8&seller=A1QY5PWA54167E&sn=ITR%20Enterprises

Kick the Hay Habit : A Practical Guide to Year-Around Grazing http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0972159746?ie=UTF8&seller=A1QY5PWA54167E&sn=ITR%20Enterprises


----------

